# Looking for roomates in Durban, South Africa



## mnbrye11 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, 

Need to find roommates. I'm visiting fro the US, and will be working in Durban from 2/16/10 - 7/6/10.

Are there any American's or anyone else staying/working in Durban for the next 6 months? I know accommodations can be expensive so would be awesome if there are others in the same situation and looking for roommates in Durban. 

Of, if you have suggestions of great, affordable places to rent, please let me know! Last time I worked in Durban, I stayed at Tekweni, which was a great experience. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Mike


----------



## mnbrye11 (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, forgot to mention that I am a recent college graduate, and will be working in downtown Durban for the next six months. 

Ideally, I'd like to set up a living arrangement (or at least have an idea before I arrive), so if anyone can offer advise, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks again. 

Mike




mnbrye11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need to find roommates. I'm visiting fro the US, and will be working in Durban from 2/16/10 - 7/6/10.
> 
> ...


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Try durban.gumtree.co.za


----------

